# On-screen clock for DirecTV DVRs?



## jrinck (Apr 3, 2008)

I enjoyed the on-screen clock with my DirecTivo, and was wondering if there was a way to get one for the DirecTV DVRs, too.

And yes, I'm a lazy sloth who feels it takes too much time and energy to hit the info button. So kill me. 

Anyway, is this possible?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No there is not.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

it was beat to death a couple weeks ago here... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123991


----------



## jrinck (Apr 3, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No there is not.


Thanks.

Since DirecTV reps read these forums, hopefully they consider this suggestion.


----------



## jrinck (Apr 3, 2008)

AirRocker said:


> it was beat to death a couple weeks ago here... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123991


OOMPH. :eek2:


----------



## e03179 (Apr 3, 2008)

We used the LED display on our old Comcast STB to give us the time. It was perfect. 

I'm having to buy an LED clock to put near my DIRECT STB so that we can tell time without having to pick up the remote control.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

e03179 said:


> We used the LED display on our old Comcast STB to give us the time. It was perfect.
> 
> I'm having to buy an LED clock to put near my DIRECT STB so that we can tell time without having to pick up the remote control.


VCR... even though you have to monitor it now... as it just did "double" DST for me...


----------



## e03179 (Apr 3, 2008)

I just read on Wikipedia about "VCR" as you mentioned in a previous post. Video and images stored on tape? Certainly an interesting machine. No doubt, I bet a lot of people still have them in their homes.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jrinck said:


> I enjoyed the on-screen clock with my DirecTivo, and was wondering if there was a way to get one for the DirecTV DVRs, too.
> 
> And yes, I'm a lazy sloth who feels it takes too much time and energy to hit the info button. So kill me.
> 
> Anyway, is this possible?


Yes you can go to www.weaknees.com and buy another DirecTivo like you have before you get carpal tunnel.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

e03179 said:


> I just read on Wikipedia about "VCR" as you mentioned in a previous post. Video and images stored on tape? Certainly an interesting machine. No doubt, I bet a lot of people still have them in their homes.


Mine has been a clock for more then three years now..


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah.... I've got a couple. Tossed one the other day...........


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I would only want one to blink 12:00 to remind me of my vcr.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If you need a clock on your equipment, you're sitting too close (or your display is too small).


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> VCR... even though you have to monitor it now... as it just did "double" DST for me...


My VCR clock sets automatically via OTA (from a UHF channel, I think). I never use the VCR to play or record anything; it is just functioning as a clock for me for the time being.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Mine has been a clock for more then three years now..


Excellent idea! I think I'll dig one of mine out of the box!


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

jrinck said:


> I enjoyed the on-screen clock with my DirecTivo, and was wondering if there was a way to get one for the DirecTV DVRs, too.
> 
> And yes, I'm a lazy sloth who feels it takes too much time and energy to hit the info button. So kill me.
> 
> Anyway, is this possible?


You can always just press the blue button, or the guide button or the info button to get the time. Or you could use something called a watch


----------



## flyingtigerfan (Feb 16, 2005)

And I was just thinking that I spent too much time thinking about trivial things. I feel better now!


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Wal-Mart sells these nifty things called clocks.. They come in all sizes with displays that have the time.. If you get one and set it near your setup you can get the time from it with little or no effort..


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

skyviewmark1 said:


> Wal-Mart sells these nifty things called clocks.. They come in all sizes with displays that have the time.. If you get one and set it near your setup you can get the time from it with little or no effort..


I think for a lot of people, the little or no effort part would be dependent upon whether it was a digital clock.


----------

